# Lost two furbabies in less than two years.... Heartbroken



## CobaltRose (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi everyone. 

I have posted a few times about our beloved Golden, Bart, who passed away in July of 2013, aged 18. Well, we suffered another more recent loss that is just as painful.

Homer (what can I say, I got to pick the names, and I LOVED the Simpsons when I was a kid...  was our beloved Staffordshire Bull Terrier. He was Bart's shadow, and I'm sure it was Homer's mischievous nature that kept Bart on his toes and allowed him to live for such a great length of time. 

Unfortunately, we would not be given as long with Homer. He passed away VERY suddenly from Hemangiosarcoma on 02/02/2015, aged nine. It was so sudden. When I left for work that morning he was a-okay, and by 5PM that same day he was gone from our lives forever. Homer had such a lively, loving sprit, which makes his sudden demise all the more devastating. 

We have lost two much loved furbabies in less than two years, and the pain we were and are still feeling is immense. We should never take our furbabies for granted, and should cherish every moment we have with them, because one day, they may not be around any more. We still have our other furbaby, Eva, and I'll be hugging her just that little bit tighter from now on.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your losses. I know exactly how you feel - I lost my golden and my lab mix within 9 months of each other. They were so closely bonded to each other and to us and they died of the same cancer, no warning till it was too late. I think of them daily, they live on in my heart. For my golden Toby, it had been 2 years March 30, for my lab mix Thunder it had been 1 year on January 2.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry. It's hard to find words for such a shock, to come home to lose your Homer at only nine, when he seemed fine just hours before. I haven't lost one quite so suddenly, nor one in as good health as Homer seemed to be. Hemangiosarcoma is a horrible cancer that takes away our beloved fur kids too soon. I'm so glad you still have Eva.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your loss of Homer  he was a handsome boy. We lost our Rottie girl just over a year ago, and like Homer she also went really suddenly. I'm so glad that you have Eva to help you through this tough time, I bet she misses him loads - what breed is she?


----------



## CobaltRose (Apr 15, 2015)

HolDaisy said:


> So sorry to hear about your loss of Homer  he was a handsome boy. We lost our Rottie girl just over a year ago, and like Homer she also went really suddenly. I'm so glad that you have Eva to help you through this tough time, I bet she misses him loads - what breed is she?


Thank you for your kind words. Eva is also a Staffordshire Bull Terrier. The breed gets a bad rep, but she is an absolute sweetheart, as was Homer.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

CobaltRose said:


> Thank you for your kind words. Eva is also a Staffordshire Bull Terrier. The breed gets a bad rep, but she is an absolute sweetheart, as was Homer.


Aw bless her, a couple of friends have got Staffie's and they're such big characters  they always make me smile! I know what you mean about the bad reps, rottie's get a bad one too and our 2 girls were like big soft teddies!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I know how you feel. I lost my big red golden, Buck, 12 yrs 3 months May 15, 2007 to heart failure and then my golden girl, KayCee, almost 9 on May 25, 2008 to gastrointestional stromal tumor. She was gone 48 hours after it was found.

Then Last Aug. 13 lost my 13 year old golden girl Honey to lymphoma and one month, 10 days later Sept. 23, lost my blind 7 year old Great Pyrenees to hemangiosarcoma. As with almost always in these case, Shaggy was fine on Monday, eating doing his pyr patrol despite being blind, the next morning he wouldn't get up, wouldn't eat. Rushed him to the vet, but nothing could be done. Such a shock. So sorry for your losses.


----------

